# names of tall live plants please



## R/CBOONE72 (Jan 14, 2011)

I am looking for some species of tall plants. Around 12-16 inches tall when grown and something that would look good with the plastic variety packs u find at Walmart. It really does not matter I suppose as long as it is green. I'd prefer to stay away from thin strings type. I am slowly going to live plants. I have three small species started from seeds in a separate tank so that they don't get picked with while growing. Id like to order these plants in seed form, I'm in no rush. Thanks


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Barters Anubias. It grows tall, it grows fast, and you can make cuttings of it for new plants! I love mine!


----------



## tiggerbarb (Jan 17, 2011)

I am thinking of adding live plants to my 40 gallon tank. What kind of gravel do i need..... can I just use the stones that are already there?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

TigerBarb, if you want only a few live plants, generic aquarium gravel is fine. Otherwise, you'll need specialized plant substrate. I don't know much about other substrate though, so wait for someone more experienced with FW plants to guide you.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

for lower light plants try aponogeton crispus...a. ulvaceus...a. boivianus...a. madagascarensis....2-3 feet tall within 3 months..
amazon swords need more light but can get 3-4 feet tall...

a. boivianus at 4 weeks from bulb outside.....








other aponos at 3-4 weeks...








a. madagascarensis at 3 months..


----------



## tiggerbarb (Jan 17, 2011)

the only plant that I have is a green ball (acts like a filter). I also have LED lights which I have been told will be ok for growing plants.


----------



## R/CBOONE72 (Jan 14, 2011)

The plants I bought as bulbs say they are aponogeton, they are starting to grow good. I was also looking for different style plants, I went to liveaquaria.com and browse their plants, some caught my eye. Thanks for everyone's input so far.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try www.aquabid.com if you want really awesome plants at a better price than you will ever see at liveaquaria..


----------



## tiggerbarb (Jan 17, 2011)

sounds good I will check that out..... like fish is there the same rule as to the amount of plants your able to add at one time.


----------

